# 44 Fakten zu Diablo III im buffed Magazin



## Iuran (22. August 2008)

An Leute die das buffed Magazin und die Gamestar haben:

Kann es sein das die 44 höllischen Fakten die gleichen sind die in der aktuellen Gamestar stehen?

Und wenn ja, Frage an die herausgeber: Wer hat da von wem geklaut? Oder war das als Booklet für Journalisten auf der Worldwide Invitational dabei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Nightroad (24. August 2008)

ich glaub hier wirste keine antwort dazu bekommen ..


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

postet mal die 44 fakten


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. August 2008)

Kauf dir doch einfach beide Hefte. o_O


----------



## Bierzelthocker (25. August 2008)

Wenn ich son Heft kaufe, dann zahle ich ja irgendeine Leistung (egal in welcher Form)... Wenn da iwer vom anderen klaut, würd ichs auch nich zahlen wollen. (Ich kann es nicht beurteilen weil ich die beiden Zeitungen nicht habe.)

aber trotzdem...
Die Frage ist doch relativ einfach? Die Antwort ging aber voll daneben bloodberry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blex (31. August 2008)

Ja, stimmt schon aber das ist ja in anderen bereichen auch so.
Die Tageszeitungen kaufen ihre "News" ja auch bei der Deutschen-Presseagentur.

@Mod: Tolle antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo2k7 (31. August 2008)

Iuran schrieb:


> An Leute die das buffed Magazin und die Gamestar haben:
> 
> Kann es sein das die 44 höllischen Fakten die gleichen sind die in der aktuellen Gamestar stehen?
> 
> ...




so wie viele zeitschriften werden wohl auch buffed und gamestar zusammen arbeiten, machen ja auch viel pc zeitschriften mit den pc games hauptprogramm ins 1 heft und das addon ins andere heft


----------



## Kestrahl (31. August 2008)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das es der gleiche Verlag ist ihr Hirnprinzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Kestrahl schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das es der gleiche Verlag ist ihr Hirnprinzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da könnte er recht haben.

ich habs nicht überprüft aber es KÖNNTE sein


----------



## Rejin2 (31. August 2008)

Kestrahl schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das es der gleiche Verlag ist ihr Hirnprinzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kestrahl du bist doch der hirnprinz buffed gehört zu pcgames..... und pc games gehört zu "COMPUTEC MEDIA AG"


Gamstar ist was komplett anderes .... http://www.gamepromedia.com/ das ist der Verlag 

........


----------



## mristau (31. August 2008)

Rejin2 schrieb:


> Kestrahl du bist doch der hirnprinz buffed gehört zu pcgames..... und pc games gehört zu "COMPUTEC MEDIA AG"
> 
> 
> Gamstar ist was komplett anderes .... http://www.gamepromedia.com/ das ist der Verlag
> ...




Der Verlag hinter GameStar heisst IDG Communications Media AG GamePro ist nur ein weiteres Heft von diesem Verlag, bzw. ne "Tochterfirma"


----------



## Kadajj (31. August 2008)

Könnte es sein das es einfach 44 Fakten von der PK oder der Vorstellung von Blizz für die Presse sind. Also is es doch logisch das die 44 bei beiden Magazinen gleich sind.


----------



## oneq (6. September 2008)

Auf jeden Fall müssen sie einander sehr ähneln, da es einfach noch nicht sooo viele Fakten zu Diablo III gibt, als dass jetzt jede Zeitschrift
seine eigenen rausbringen kann.
Es ist doch so:
Die Menge der Leser lechzt nach neuen Infos für Diablo III, obwohl sie eigentlich wissen, dass es noch keine wirklich neuen Infos gibt.
"Dankenswerterweise" füttern uns die Verlage aber mit Infos, die es sowieso überall und auf jeder Seiter kostenlos zu lesen gibt...


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach beide Hefte. o_O



eins von beiden reicht um so viel zu sagen aber rausgeworfen geld sin beide -.-


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach beide Hefte. o_O


tolle antwort...


wieso sollten nur die von der gamestar infos bekommen?


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> tolle antwort...
> 
> 
> wieso sollten nur die von der gamestar infos bekommen?



tja der mod hat keine ahnung also bekommste au keine vernünftige antwort was erwarteste


----------



## Nevad (6. September 2008)

Stimmt schon dass sich das Buffedmagazin nicht mehr lohnt für das Geld,die ersten waren gut und informativ,die letzten waren nurnoch langweilig, d.h. alte Fakten wurden aufgezählt usw. keine großen Neuheiten.


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> tja der mod hat keine ahnung also bekommste au keine vernünftige antwort was erwarteste


das war eigentlich keine frage von mir.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. September 2008)

Mich würde es eher wundern, wenn dieses Fakten voneinander abweichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach beide Hefte. o_O




Wieviel Geld kriegt ihr eig für solche tollen Antworten?


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. September 2008)

Wir Mods bekommen gar nichts und machen die "Arbeit" in unserer Freizeit, einfach so.
Man wird sich ja wohl nochmal einen Scherz erlauben dürfen. o.O


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

Zulzal schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld kriegt ihr eig für solche tollen Antworten?



soviel das es sich lohnt sowas zu sagen xD


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir Mods bekommen gar nichts und machen die "Arbeit" in unserer Freizeit, einfach so.
> Man wird sich ja wohl nochmal einen Scherz erlauben dürfen. o.O



sry 4 doppel post aber n scherz hätt ich dann au gesagt, wenn du scho mod sein willst dann machs au vernünftig oda halt gar nich .


----------



## Subai (7. September 2008)

Hallo!!! wir können uns hier ja weiter über die fähigkeiten von forum moderatoren streiten ode wir gehen auf das thread thema ein              Ps:es muss nich gleich jeder weinen wenn ein mod n harmlosen scherz macht.... ach ja darum gehts ja nich


----------



## Yiraja (7. September 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> Hallo!!! wir können uns hier ja weiter über die fähigkeiten von forum moderatoren streiten ode wir gehen auf das thread thema ein              Ps:es muss nich gleich jeder weinen wenn ein mod n harmlosen scherz macht.... ach ja darum gehts ja nich



jo dann leiste deinen beitrag zum thema ich bin gespannt^^


----------



## e2to (7. September 2008)

also is alles ein und das selbe was ihr da lest, buffed mag, pcgames, gamestar... usw... steht überall das gleiche und die "exklusiv-waren-wir-als-ERSTE-beim-riesen-knüller-xyz-in-LA"stories lose4n die glaub ich aus wer die haben darf- ähnlich dem würfelprinzpiep in WOW. und nun regt euch nicht mehr auf, ausserdem gibs die 44 fakten zu DIII auch im netz und zwar umsonst, wozu also noch geld rauswerfen für n mag das irgendwann im altpapier landet?


----------



## Yiraja (7. September 2008)

genau so isses ^^ rettet die bäume schaut die 44 fakten im netz nach xD


----------



## Hordhaza (7. September 2008)

Zulzal schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld kriegt ihr eig für solche tollen Antworten?



0.45% des Netto-Reingewinnes.

Also quasi pro Woche ne neue Yacht.


----------



## nipples (7. September 2008)

> Man wird sich ja wohl nochmal einen Scherz erlauben dürfen. o.O



Wenn dem so ist, bist du immernoch eine Antwort schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> sry 4 doppel post aber n scherz hätt ich dann au gesagt, wenn du scho mod sein willst dann machs au vernünftig oda halt gar nich .



also leute wie du sind mir ein rätsel


----------



## HugoBoss24 (8. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir Mods bekommen gar nichts und machen die "Arbeit" in unserer Freizeit, einfach so.
> Man wird sich ja wohl nochmal einen Scherz erlauben dürfen. o.O




wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn jemand für solche antworten geld bekommen würde! euer magazin macht ihr auch in der freizeit?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. September 2008)

Wenndann hats gamestar geklaut... die schreiben nur scheiss^^


----------



## Exolarion (9. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wenndann hats gamestar geklaut... die schreiben nur scheiss^^



aha


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. September 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn jemand für solche antworten geld bekommen würde! euer magazin macht ihr auch in der freizeit?


Ich wiederhole, was bereits vielfach (in anderen Threads) gesagt wurde.
Wir Moderatoren haben mit der Arbeit des buffed-Teams, also des Portals und des Magazins, nichts zu tun.
Wir moderieren lediglich das Forum und wenn wir uns ganz normal an einer ganz normalen Diskussion beteiligen wollen oder mal einen Scherz machen wollen, können wir das machen, wie wir lustig sind.
Da hier nur noch Mist kommt, mach ich übrigens zu.


----------

